# 2013 Hoyt Tribute



## edgerat

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/details/tribute looks pretty sweet!


----------



## axeforce6

I love it! These always remind me of old school bows!


----------



## edgerat

I just like that they still see this part of the market. Not that other manufacturers don't but, they still put effort in to the finger compound.


----------



## axeforce6

edgerat said:


> I just like that they still see this part of the market. Not that other manufacturers don't but, they still put effort in to the finger compound.


Yea, they do have that niche in the market.. Wonder how many they actually sell?


----------



## Steve D

Nice, Good to see!!! Any idea what the cost might be?


----------



## chasingdreams

Doesn't appear to be much different from my Vantage LTD. I would think it will be priced in the $900 range. It is listed to be a little lighter. Not worth me selling my Ltd to buy this. But if I didn't have a finger bow and was looking it would be my huckleberry. Aim small, miss small.


----------



## 2413gary

looks like it come in cam & 1/2 also wonder what limbs lhey will offer ?
Gary


----------



## OBE

2413gary said:


> looks like it come in cam & 1/2 also wonder what limbs lhey will offer ?
> Gary


The spec sheet is showing that this bow comes with ZR200 limbs....how do these limbs compare to XT2000 limbs? I have searched for info on the ZR200's and most reads are saying that these are lower end limbs but I haven't found any info on specific differences.


----------



## ia bhtr

OBE said:


> The spec sheet is showing that this bow comes with ZR200 limbs....how do these limbs compare to XT2000 limbs? I have searched for info on the ZR200's and most reads are saying that these are lower end limbs but I haven't found any info on specific differences.


They are still very good limbs - excellent quality , just not laminated like the XTs , someone can correct me if I am wrong , but I think they are a solid glass limb


----------



## rsarns

Looks just like my Vantage LTD and Vantage Pro....


----------



## Mike Neeley

Are the limb pockets different on this bow vs. the Vantage LTD?


----------



## Pierre Couture

I remember when they used to have a choice of wheels/cams. Wonder if that is still possible...


----------



## Mike Neeley

I talked to my local shop and they did say it would retail for $900. Looks like a nice bow but I am not sure it would be an improvement over the Tec Riser Reflex Caribou I own although shiny brand new always seems to feel a little better(at least at first).


----------



## TRD_JN

how are the accu wheel and half? have any of you guys shot them? i know reflex and hoyt had them @ one time, but i thought they went back to the normal accu wheel. if so, why did they stop and why did they start back? what are the pros and cons?


----------



## OBE

ia bhtr said:


> They are still very good limbs - excellent quality , *just not laminated like the XTs *, someone can correct me if I am wrong , but I think they are a solid glass limb


You were correct. Called Hoyt today to get some information on the limbs......spoke to two different techs and the only information they had was that the limbs weren't laminated. They didn't know what they were made of nor could they tell me what diiferences in feel/shooting a person might experience compared to the XT2000 limbs. 

Said they would return call when they found info.


----------



## tguil

If indeed the retail price is around $900, it appears that a person would be paying a premium price for a high mid-range bow. Think I'll continue to enjoy by eleven year old ProTec. Besides that I have finally gotten used to the solid wall of the CommandCams.

Tom


----------



## Timbow2

tguil said:


> If indeed the retail price is around $900, it appears that a person would be paying a premium price for a high mid-range bow. Think I'll continue to enjoy by eleven year old ProTec. Besides that I have finally gotten used to the solid wall of the CommandCams.
> 
> Tom



I agree I was excited to see the new Tribute until I saw the limbs they do look like a cheaper limb. If you look at the pic. Those are 2 cam accuwheels I do not see how its accuwheels and a half. There are two yoke cables and one string. As to where the cam and a half has one yoke cable one control cable and one string. Go figure I would be curious if the price is as high as the vantgage.
I also may stick with my eleven yr old Hoyt Protec with LX Pro limbs and accuwheels.


----------

